# Best "guitar face" moments?



## BucketheadRules (Jan 24, 2012)

I vote for Gary Moore (RIP) as patron saint of the Guitar Face:












I'm not convinced this one was taken with a guitar... it looks more like something spiky has been unexpectedly inserted into his rectum:






What can you come up with? Any guitar faces that can top Gazza?


----------



## Cnev (Jan 24, 2012)

Devin Townsend Project 11.11.11 ULU London - YouTube

2:47


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 25, 2012)

what?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 25, 2012)

what x2 ?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 25, 2012)

Cnev said:


> Devin Townsend Project 11.11.11 ULU London - YouTube
> 
> 2:47



Holy shit, that was an awesome video - does he play a lot of Ocean Machine stuff live? That's my favourite album in the world, Dev is such a god.

Anyway, back on track:

Brother Dime will never beat Gary Moore for Ultimate Guitar Face (no-one will IMO ), but this is a pretty damn good effort:


----------



## FireInside (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## sojorel (Jan 25, 2012)

m i doing it rite


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't believe Steve Vai hasn't been mentioned yet!


----------



## DLG (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Cabinet (Jan 25, 2012)

6 seconds in


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 25, 2012)

FireInside said:


>


Sometimes I forget that James Hetfield was once a lion.

Anyways, no one can beat this guy when it comes to the ultimate guitar(cwutididthar) face.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 25, 2012)

sojorel said:


> m i doing it rite


 
W... T... F... can that be killed with a rock?


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 25, 2012)

Multiple orgasm faces:





















And, as most of you know, those are nothing compared to his exotic and extravagant 'dance moves' on stage 

EDIT: I can't get over the first one


----------



## DLG (Jan 25, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> 6 seconds in




ended up rewinding it 10 times


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 25, 2012)

30 Awesome Guitar Faces | EgoTV These


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 25, 2012)

Tarantino_Jr said:


>


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 25, 2012)

DLG said:


> ended up rewinding it 10 times



You know I really think it went something like
"This is gonna be a big fart"
"Oh fuck I just sharted my pants" *Microtonal bend*


----------



## DLG (Jan 25, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


>


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 25, 2012)

sojorel said:


> m i doing it rite




This could be the most repulsive thing I've ever seen. Good god.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Winner


----------



## Jontain (Jan 25, 2012)

Lols, the double neck tapping player looks like he is in alot of pain in the video!

another vai:


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Jontain (Jan 25, 2012)

Unsure of what is happening here :


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Jan 25, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


>


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 25, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


>


Satch wearing a Municipal Waste shirt!!??


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 25, 2012)

One more for the win...






Zoinks.


----------



## groph (Jan 25, 2012)

ehn... the guitar face is in there somewhere


----------



## Tree (Jan 25, 2012)

What? No John Mayer?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 25, 2012)

"The Cream"







"The Stroke"







"The Stank"







"The Big Lebowski"


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## wayward (Jan 25, 2012)

Best kind of Guitar-face.


----------



## wayward (Jan 25, 2012)

Edit: double post...these sure are happening a lot lately ._.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 26, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


>


 
Gotta love BB.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha some awesome guitar faces going on, however Devin's face is an amazing face... so much expression lol


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 26, 2012)

This guy's face.
EDIT: What I don't understand is that he's playing on a $2100 bass (now $2300) and monitoring through $30 headphones.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 26, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


>




This guy looks like he's giving birth.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)

Fiction said:


> This guy looks like he's giving birth.



Yo that dude is stealing my crack face >:/


----------



## indrangelion (Jan 26, 2012)

I swear Matt Heafy from Trivium has the funniest guitar face ever


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 26, 2012)

Jontain said:


> Haha some awesome guitar faces going on, however Devin's face is an amazing face... so much expression lol


Devin has some of the greatest guitar faces ever .


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 27, 2012)

Tree said:


>




Is it wrong that I still find Taylor Swift attractive in this picture?


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2012)

No.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 27, 2012)

the entire video:


----------



## Nimgoble (Jan 27, 2012)

Drewsif's guitar face always gets me.


----------



## JouniK86 (Jan 28, 2012)

24 seconds in:


Now THAT'S how you should feel when pulling off awesome soloing like that. Or playing anything for that matter.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 28, 2012)

Since SOMEONE beat me to my future husband John Mayer, I'll settle with some of my own.

The snake





The Dragonborn





The banana suit





And of course, the creep


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Jan 28, 2012)

^ So awkward,

yet...so beautiful


----------



## metalvince333 (Jan 28, 2012)

A couple of mine!


----------



## nickgray (Jan 28, 2012)

This guy:


----------



## Jakke (Jan 28, 2012)

Treeunit212 said:


> And of course, the creep



I feel violated...


----------



## AndrewG716 (Jan 28, 2012)

It's like he's having sex with his guitar.


----------



## metalmatt420 (Jan 28, 2012)

this one is funny to me, so smug. he doesnt ever change his expression at all btw LOL


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 31, 2012)

Santana has an epic guitar face! and BB King's guitar face is just hilarious. 




According to my dad Santana later said that when he played at Woodstock (here) he was so high on acid that he thought the neck was a snake but he wanted to keep playing. 

EDIT: removed the BB King pics because someone already posted them.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 2, 2012)

:57


----------



## Mehnike (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Now that, that just feels fucking odd.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 2, 2012)

Most classic guitar faces the whole way through, if I were one of the people in the audience that he pulled a crazy face at I think I'd probably pull it back at him


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Genome (Feb 2, 2012)

I see your Guthrie Govan and raise you Guthrie Govan



Right at the first chord (again)

Kills me everytime


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Feb 5, 2012)

Josh Middleton's always get me.


----------



## damigu (Feb 5, 2012)

OK, that last one isn't really a guitar face, but i still can't believe i'm the first to post any jimi pictures!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of derp expressions on Mayer´s face.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 1, 2012)

Winning! I'm sure you will all find this one hilarious. I bust every time I see it. 

:24 - :27


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 1, 2012)

here's my guitar face pic...look like i'm trying to push one out


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 1, 2012)

No Scott Henderson yet? His REH tuitional video is on par with "Alien" for scary faces...

Here is another of his lessons, although he appears to have ironed out his facial twitches with age.




@Malkav; I think Dave Martone is up their with the very best/worst gurners alive today! Good nomination.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 1, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> :57





Haha I totally make those exact faces when I am playing. My friends notice it also. Last time I saw them they were like "dude, you make the same faces as the guitarist of veil of maya when you play"


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 1, 2012)

My personal guitar face is rarely seen in the wild.

Last band's final show:






Its under my helmet hair somewhere:





Ahh, Mr. Rhoads:


----------



## clouds (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 1, 2012)

clouds said:


>



/thread


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 1, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> My personal guitar face is rarely seen in the wild.
> 
> Last band's final show:
> 
> ...



i had to look for it, but its definitely there, with the classic "lip tuck" and closed eyes


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 1, 2012)

SammyKillChambers said:


> Josh Middleton's always get me.



That was one of the best parts of seeing them live 



clouds said:


>



Steve motherfucking Thunderbolt!


----------



## damigu (Mar 2, 2012)

pete townshend & jimmy page


----------



## Double A (Mar 3, 2012)

Duckykong said:


> This could be the most repulsive thing I've ever seen. Good god.


I know, Madonna's hat is just hideous!

Also!


----------



## fwd0120 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hendrix, Vai and me. I make some horrible faces


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 4, 2012)

Double A said:


> I know, Madonna's hat is just hideous!
> 
> Also!



Nosferatu!


----------



## -42- (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll post some of my ugly guitar faces:

























One does not simply play guitar without making funny faces! AHAHAHA


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 5, 2012)

Pure class right here:


----------



## Theemarkmiller (Mar 13, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Anyways, no one can beat this guy when it comes to the ultimate guitar(cwutididthar) face.




i love this vid. i always feel like at any moment his head is going to explode.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 13, 2012)

Or his anus.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 15, 2012)

I think our bassist had a pretty epic cream face in this pic...


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 20, 2012)

BUMP
This was a good thread!


----------

